# Yamaha Customer Service



## kenbola (Jan 24, 2012)

If you are looking for a new receiver and customer service /phone support is important to you, than I highly recommend Yamaha receivers. I have called them several times. They ALWAYS have a LIVE person to speak to after only a few rings. And they will help you with any of your products. I really like their products and their professionalism. :clap::wave:


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Good to hear! Thanks for reporting this! :T


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Good to hear. Like Onkyo, Yamaha sells great sounding products. Unlike Yamaha, it seems Onkyo doesn't care about service after the sale, because getting any help out of them seems about impossible.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Myself and my uncle have had good experiences with Yamaha products as well. Thanks for the tip about customer service. Always a good thing to consider when purchasing electronics.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks for the info. Sad to say, but getting good customer service from any company is rather rare these days.


----------



## waldo563 (Apr 26, 2009)

In Onkyo's defense, I recently had the HDMI board go bad on my TX-NR807 AVR. They paid for the repair at a local shop even though the unit was beyond the two year warranty period by two months. Technically, they could have refused to honor the warranty but instead fixed it with minimal hassle. So, at least in this case, I had a positive experience with Onkyo service. However, YMMV.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

waldo563 said:


> In Onkyo's defense, I recently had the HDMI board go bad on my TX-NR807 AVR. They paid for the repair at a local shop even though the unit was beyond the two year warranty period by two months. Technically, they could have refused to honor the warranty but instead fixed it with minimal hassle. So, at least in this case, I had a positive experience with Onkyo service. However, YMMV.


5+ years now and I'm still waiting for Onkyo to deliver on their promise of upgrades for the Integra DTR-10.5, Integra Research RDC-7.1, and Onkyo TX-NR1000. I feel really bad for owners of Integra Reserach, they paid thousands and never got what they were promised. :crying:

Well at least one company came through on their promise of upgrades to their pre-pro processor lines. Kudos to you NAD. :bigsmile::T:clap:


----------



## gsmollin (Apr 25, 2006)

kenbola said:


> If you are looking for a new receiver and customer service /phone support is important to you, than I highly recommend Yamaha receivers. I have called them several times. They ALWAYS have a LIVE person to speak to after only a few rings. And they will help you with any of your products. I really like their products and their professionalism. :clap::wave:


OK, thanks for the tip. I will CALL Yamaha customer service, since they don't answer e-mails.


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

gsmollin said:


> OK, thanks for the tip. I will CALL Yamaha customer service, since they don't answer e-mails.


They've answered everyone of mine with in a day. Sorry to hear that. Based on my experience and the OP, I'm wondering if maybe there was a typo involved that prevented a successful delivery?


----------



## gsmollin (Apr 25, 2006)

3dbinCanada said:


> They've answered everyone of mine with in a day. Sorry to hear that. Based on my experience and the OP, I'm wondering if maybe there was a typo involved that prevented a successful delivery?


No, I got the " Do not reply" e-mail the next day, but it took a week to get a reply that wasn't too helpful. Another round of email took only a couple of days, but maybe they are on to something. I may know by tomorrow.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

What kind of problem are you having, what model, where did you purchase it, and where do you live?


----------



## gsmollin (Apr 25, 2006)

lcaillo said:


> What kind of problem are you having, what model, where did you purchase it, and where do you live?


Here is what I sent to Yamaha:

Model: RX-A720
I am running the firmware 1.64. I can connect to Rhapsody internet music service. Problem: The browse screens at the top level, and the second level as well as some levels below that are blank, except for an underscore. For instance, the user's guide for Rhapsody app shows four choices in the top level browse screen, but my top level browse screen has no text in those four locations, except for an underscore. The user manual for Rhapsody shows the first browse screen with four lines in it: 1) Rhapsody Music Guide, 2) Rhapsody Radio, 3) Search, 4) My Library. My same screen has no such entries. However, those functions are available, and the app does produce music. The lower-level browse screens below the top level are also selectively blank, and the manual doesn't tell what they are supposed to be. Some of the lower screens are fully functional, such as the third-level searches. The second level browse screen for search is also blank, although I have figured out it is supposed to say "Artist", "Album" , and "Track", because that's what the third-level search screens do.

P. S. I bought this AVR at the BB in King of Prussia, PA

How do I correct this problem?


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

gsmollin said:


> No, I got the " Do not reply" e-mail the next day, but it took a week to get a reply that wasn't too helpful. Another round of email took only a couple of days, but maybe they are on to something. I may know by tomorrow.


Here's hoping they solve your problem.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I am not familiar with rhapsody. Where does this display show up, on your TV display? How does it connect to the Yamaha?


----------



## gsmollin (Apr 25, 2006)

lcaillo said:


> I am not familiar with rhapsody. Where does this display show up, on your TV display? How does it connect to the Yamaha?


Rhapsody is an internet, music subscription service. For $10/mo. they will provide streaming music of your choosing, 192 kb/s AAC. You can also download playlists onto an authorized music player an playback these tracks off-line. Rhapsody is unique (to my knowledge) amongst internet music services in that you can specify a playlist. Pandora, for instance, or other internet radio stations will not allow that. If you want to hear the entire album of your choice in Rhapsody, you can. If you want to hear all the movements of your favorite sonata or symphony, you can. Go to www.rhapsody.com for more information.

Rhapsody is programmed into many internet appliances, such as the Sonos speakers, The Creative Squeezebox, and numerous AV receivers, such as my Yamaha RX-A720. On the A720, I select Rhapsody by pushing the "net" button repeatedly until it comes up, or push the "input" button and choose Rhapsody from the list. Then the first level browse screen shows up on the TV. That is when my problem begins.


----------

